
Anyone Using Fearless Salary Negotiation? - zJayv
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/get-started/#purchase
======
zJayv
few different prices points and curious about experience with any of them

my touchstone on this topic is Patrick McKenzie's article on salary
negotiation ([http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-
negotiation/](http://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/01/23/salary-negotiation/))

